# black and white male cat desperatly needs new home



## Kathryn3790 (Nov 15, 2010)

hiya, two weeks ago i brought in a stray cat, and i desperatly need to find him a new home. i am completly unable to find his owners and he is not microchipped. i am completly unable to keep him and i have contacted every cat rescue around and nowhere can take him in.
he is very friendly, black and white, neutered and really just needs some tlc. 
please get in touch if you can offer him a home. im in middlesbrough and am more than happy to drop him off locally or surrounding areas. thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you found him a home yet? 

Em
xx


----------

